# WEEKLY MEETS @ 626



## Sirikool (Apr 2, 2004)

I got this from another forum and I've been going to the meet for awhile. We need more ppl. Here's wat Hyjnx posted up...

**Meet info**
*When: Friday
Time: 8PM-whenever(most people come late, come early!)
Place: Fuddruckers on
3883 E. Foothills Boulevard, Pasadena, CA*What to do: Eat there(pretty damn good food), talk bout cars, some people bring R/C cars to have fun with.
This happens every Friday, same spot, same time. Come on by!

PS: Bring ur car, but leave the attitude, burnouts, drifts/ drag, etc. somewhere else. aight. hope to see some of ya there. If this is the 1st time going to this meet and u find it to be crappy, plz go a couple times more. It's not crappy all the time. Some of the guys do a lil “drive” after the meet.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Moved to Southwest


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you do know that there is a giant meet over on devonshire and reseda in the valley, right? it will be difficult to draw people away from that one.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

They're pretty far away from each other, I don't think there'll be a real conflict


----------



## SlamminSam (Oct 20, 2004)

well, if Im ever in Cali Ill pop by!


----------

